# Donde tengas la olla ...



## uguban

Hi,
 
wie sagen wir das noch mal auf Deutsch?:
 
Donde tengas la olla, no metas la polla.
 
(Also dafür, dass man bei der Arbeit nichts mit Kollegen anfangen soll.)
 
Danke + Gruß


----------



## jester.

uguban said:


> (Also dafür, dass man bei der Arbeit nichts mit Kollegen anfangen soll.)



Kennst du Stromberg? Der hat dafür mal gesagt "Stecke niemals deinen Füller in Firmentinte!"


----------



## uguban

Danke. Ja, Stromberg kenne ich natürlich, echt witzig. Ich dachte, wir hätten auf Deutsch eine feste Redewendung, konnte mich aber nicht erinnern. Scheint es dann ja aber so einfach nicht zu geben.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aurin

Mir fällt eine andere Redewendung ein, die es aber auch nicht genau trifft, sondern nur besagt, dass man Arbeit und Privatleben trennen soll:
Arbeit ist Arbeit und Schnaps ist Schnaps.
Die Wendung mit dem Füller ist da schon treffender.


----------



## muycuriosa

Aurin said:


> Arbeit ist Arbeit und Schnaps ist Schnaps.


 
Ist es nicht 'Dienst ist Dienst und Schnaps ist Schnaps'? 
Ich zumindest kenne diesen Ausspruch mit 'Dienst', nicht mit 'Arbeit'.

Ansonsten geht's mir wie euch, auch ich kenne keine feststehende Wendung für diesen speziellen Bereich des Arbeits- und Privatlebens.


----------



## Verräter

Aber sind Dienst und Arbeit nicht gleich?


----------



## Aurin

Verräter said:


> Aber sind Dienst und Arbeit nicht gleich?


Es können Synonyme sein, müssen es aber nicht immer.

Ich kenne die Version mit "Dienst ist Dienst und Schnaps ist Schnaps" auch.


----------



## Eva Maria

uguban said:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sagen wir das noch mal auf Deutsch?:
> 
> Donde tengas la olla, no metas la polla.
> 
> (Also dafür, dass man bei der Arbeit nichts mit Kollegen anfangen soll.)
> 
> Danke + Gruß


 
Uguban,

Es gibt auch in Spanisch ein ähnliches Sprichtwort:

"Donde comas, no cagues".

Y esta es la versión argentina:

"No cagues donde comas, ni comas donde cagues".

¡No son nada finos, pero sí ilustrativos!

EM


----------



## uguban

Eva Maria said:


> Es gibt auch in Spanisch ein ähnliches Sprichtwort:
> 
> "Donde comas, no cagues".
> 
> Y esta es la versión argentina:
> 
> "No cagues donde comas, ni comas donde cagues".
> 
> ¡No son nada finos, pero sí ilustrativos!
> 
> EM


 
Danke, Eva Maria. Ach, ihr seid so herrlich ordinär. Ich liebe das. Wo wir von 'Füller' und 'Firmentinte' sprechen, ist es bei euch 'polla' und 'cagar'.


----------



## Eva Maria

uguban said:


> Danke, Eva Maria. Ach, ihr seid so herrlich ordinär. Ich liebe das. Wo wir von 'Füller' und 'Firmentinte' sprechen, ist es bei euch 'polla' und 'cagar'.


 

Ugu,

Ha ha ha! Wir sind sehr "natürlich" und "rein". Vosotros sois demasiado finos (¡pero no siempre!)

EM


----------



## uguban

Eva Maria said:


> Ugu,
> 
> Ha ha ha! Wir sind sehr "natürlich" und "rein". Vosotros sois demasiado finos (¡pero no siempre!)
> 
> EM


 
 No te equivoques. No somos tan finos. Si no me acuerdo mal, leí en algún libro que 'los alemanes' están más dominados por el complejo anal (Scheiße, Arschloch etc.) mientras que los italianos y los españoles se atienen más a lo genital. Es una generalización, lo sé, pero muchas veces me sorprendí al oír decir los italianos ese constante "cazzo, cazzo" y los españoles "coño, coño". La única palabrota "genital" en alemán que se me ocurre de momento es "Wichser" (estoy seguro que habrá más, pero es la única que yo suelo utilizar).

Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

uguban said:


> No te equivoques. No somos tan finos. Si no me acuerdo mal, leí en algún libro que 'los alemanes' están más dominados por el complejo anal (Scheiße, Arschloch etc.) mientras que los italianos y los españoles se atienen más a lo genital. Es una generalización, lo sé, pero muchas veces me sorprendí al oír decir los italianos ese constante "cazzo, cazzo" y los españoles "coño, coño". La única palabrota "genital" en alemán que se me ocurre de momento es "Wichser" (estoy seguro que habrá más, pero es la única que yo suelo utilizar).
> 
> Saludos


 
Interessant! Muy freudiano, nein, más bien jungiano! El inconsciente colectivo!

EM


----------

